# Looking for recordings that emphasize dynamics in recorder playing



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

I really enjoyed this performance by Charlotte. Are there any recordings that push the dynamics possible on the recorder?

Generally my impression of the recorder was that it had little dynamic range. Are there any recordings you can recommend for recorder pushing its dynamic range?


----------

